# knee cyst question



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jun 23, 2010)

Diagnostic arthroscopy done ok, then op note states “the paramenciscal cyst was then decompressed through the knee using a spinal needle. Cyst fluid was seen to have extravagated from the cyst. Care was taken to protect the peroneal nerve. A cyst decompression was then performed using a 10cc syringe and spinal needle from outside the knee. An additional 5cc of cyst fluid was decompressed from the cyst. Final pictures were taken. Knee allowed to drain of any excess fluid. Incisions closed and sterile dressing placed.”

29870 and 20610 or just 20610 in this case?

Op note starts 
Procedure Performed: Diagnostic arthroscopy, arthroscopic cyst decompression 
Dx: lateral parameniscal cyst

Thanks for any thoughts!!!


----------

